
7 Networking Tips Everyone Should Use (But Most People Don’t) - Smartcasual
https://medium.com/@Smartcasual/7-networking-tips-everyone-should-use-but-most-people-don-t-2cc5a971f15b
======
stephengillie
People-networking, not computer-networking. (It wasn't clear to me from the
title.)

